# Pictures finally taken of the set....



## TreeTarget (Aug 19, 2010)

Have had these done for awhile, but haven't had the pics. Took awhile to get up the motivation and energy to get the old lady to resize the pics, too. Yeah, it's not all rainbows and soda pop 'round here. Mirror will be posted soon as well.


----------



## isaaccarlson (Aug 21, 2010)

those are cool. I like the way they complement each other.


----------



## TreeTarget (Aug 21, 2010)

Thank you...where from in WI? Used to live in Lake Geneva.


----------



## lumberjackchef (Nov 14, 2010)

Very Cool Stuff!!


----------



## cowboyvet (Nov 15, 2010)

Great work. They look comfortable.


----------



## The Count (Nov 25, 2010)

cool. how are they holding together?
2 thumbs up.
any other ideas?
i will try to make one of these on 01.12.2010 when I go to my cottage:


----------



## jakedesnake048 (Jun 21, 2011)

what are those leather straps? where do you get and about how much per chair (price and length)...

Much appreciated


----------



## carcrazed484 (Jun 29, 2011)

*great job!*

Very Artistic! Nice work. Thumbs up!


----------



## them0nk (Jun 29, 2011)

awesome work!!!


----------



## TreeTarget (Jul 14, 2011)

jakedesnake048 said:


> what are those leather straps? where do you get and about how much per chair (price and length)...
> 
> Much appreciated


 
got a half-hide for 45 dollars, cut the straps myself, 375 ea, 600 for the pair.


----------



## TreeTarget (Jul 14, 2011)

The Count said:


> cool. how are they holding together?
> 2 thumbs up.
> any other ideas?
> i will try to make one of these on 01.12.2010 when I go to my cottage:


 
Thank you everyone, they are great, and very comfortable...sorry I missed the picture...show me when you finish.


----------

